# Who makes some good Mids and tweets



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

That sound real good and are still decent priced? i like diamond audio focal etc but them fuckers are expensive LOL im looking for 6.5 and tweet seperates with cross overs


----------



## 3onthree (Feb 18, 2004)

never heard a bad review on these http://www.woofersetc.com/p-6201-ctx65cs-i...ker-system.aspx


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 6 2011, 04:14 PM~20028367
> *That sound real good and are still decent priced? i like diamond audio focal etc but them fuckers are expensive LOL im looking for 6.5 and tweet seperates with cross overs
> *


http://www.woofersetc.com/c-172-speakers.a...maxprice=99999&


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 3onthree_@Mar 6 2011, 04:36 PM~20028482
> *never heard a bad review on these http://www.woofersetc.com/p-6201-ctx65cs-i...ker-system.aspx
> *


Good pick



Here is another
http://www.woofersetc.com/p-5812-spx-17ref...ponent-set.aspx


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

Addictive Audio!!!

www.addictive-audio.com you will not be disappointed and the sound and the price range. They are out of Fresno CA. I just seen Brian on Saturday and they are working on an enrty level line of amps and speakers to fit any budget. 
Alex


----------



## 87gbody (Dec 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Mar 6 2011, 07:56 PM~20029364
> *http://www.woofersetc.com/c-172-speakers.a...maxprice=99999&
> *


x2 ...


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87gbody_@Mar 7 2011, 09:24 PM~20038462
> *x2 ...
> *


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87gbody_@Mar 7 2011, 09:24 PM~20038462
> *x2 ...
> *


The speakers are pretty reasonable. The cross over networks are ridiculously priced...


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

i use diamond audio or mb quart


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by playboi13_@Mar 8 2011, 03:13 PM~20043196
> *i use diamond audio or mb quart
> *


Diamond Hex very nice, the MB Quarts, as far as Mid bass, they Suck. I had a pair of Lanzar Mids that had more punch then the Quarts. The numbers were nice for the MB on Analyzer, but when I replaced the Lanzar mids with the MB Quart, I actually got a boost on my 90hz-125hz range that was lacking with the MB Quarts. When I competed, I always took hits for the Mid bass frequency with the MB Quarts, but the 125-250hz was about as flat as you could get it, just a bit of loss. Not bad though


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Mar 6 2011, 04:56 PM~20029364
> *http://www.woofersetc.com/c-172-speakers.a...maxprice=99999&
> *


have any of you guys bought stuff from woofersetc? if so how were your experiences with them?


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RdnLow63_@Mar 9 2011, 11:24 AM~20050029
> *have any of you guys bought stuff from woofersetc? if so how were your experiences with them?
> *


I have, never had an issue, good prices, and quick service to the door


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 6 2011, 02:14 PM~20028367
> *That sound real good and are still decent priced? i like diamond audio focal etc but them fuckers are expensive LOL im looking for 6.5 and tweet seperates with cross overs
> *


I got some 6 1/2 mids with 1" tweets and crossover off of Amazon for $130. Oh yeah there Infinity Kappas. 90.6 or some shit like that... I'll send you a pic message when i get home


----------



## 3onthree (Feb 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RdnLow63_@Mar 9 2011, 10:24 AM~20050029
> *have any of you guys bought stuff from woofersetc? if so how were your experiences with them?
> *


i bought my component set and amp for the components from there and have no complaints


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY+Mar 9 2011, 09:25 AM~20050035-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RdnLow63_@Mar 9 2011, 09:24 AM~20050029
> *have any of you guys bought stuff from woofersetc? if so how were your experiences with them?
> *


that and ebay are only place i shop.. had nothing but good experiences


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

crescendo audio...components are on sale for 99.99 a pair better hurry because once they take off it will easily double in price


they also have monster 3kw monoblocks that are way underrated,better than sundown and 100 percent built in the usa

http://www.crescendoaudio.com/home.php?cat=251


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Mar 11 2011, 04:02 PM~20068986
> *crescendo audio...components are on sale for 99.99 a pair better hurry because once they take off it will easily double in price
> they also have monster 3kw monoblocks that are way underrated,better than sundown and 100 percent built in the usa
> 
> ...


How exactly are they better than Sundown? Where is your proof of being underrated? Where is your documentation on them being 100% built in the USA? Last I checked, South Korea was not part of the United States.


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ibanender_@Mar 11 2011, 04:19 PM~20069080
> *How exactly are they better than Sundown?  Where is your proof of being underrated?  Where is your documentation on them being 100% built in the USA?  Last I checked, South Korea was not part of the United States.
> *


listen here fanboy,do u hang out with the owner of crescendo audio too,do you know everything he does and when he does it?your not from florida i take it,otherwise you'd know WHO was behind crescendo and what they stand for...sbn is right around the corner...i myself will be there competing unlike yourself....so STFU and log on your computer and rant about bullshit that honestly no one here gives 3 fuks about ...matter of fact take your punk ass to caco and run your diksuckers there where someone might feel the need to argue with you,unlike myself i wont even reply to you as ''pitbull'' as already adressed you and put you in your place! :roflmao:

one time for ''team rio''  :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Mar 11 2011, 02:02 PM~20068986
> *crescendo audio...components are on sale for 99.99 a pair better hurry
> 
> *



Damn, both sizes are sold out...


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@Mar 11 2011, 04:44 PM~20069189
> *Damn, both sizes are sold out...
> *


i have about 20 sets for a project,how many do u need???i might be able to sell you a couple pairs and i can always see navid and grab me some more before the project begins
call them and ask for navid hes the owner and will get you right.he sold out a while ago and re-stocked and sold out again.....theyre well known in florida but slowly catching on elsewhere...steve meade forums,caco,car audio etc all of them have nothing but great things to say about them and especially for the price.


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Mar 11 2011, 04:35 PM~20069142
> *listen here fanboy,do u hang out with the owner of crescendo audio too,do you know everything he does and when he does it?your not from florida i take it,otherwise you'd know WHO was behind crescendo and what they stand for...sbn is right around the corner...i myself will be there competing unlike yourself....so STFU and log on your computer and rant about bullshit that honestly no one here gives 3 fuks about ...matter of fact take your punk ass to caco and run your diksuckers there where someone might feel the need to argue with you,unlike myself i wont even reply to you as ''pitbull'' as already adressed you and put you in your place! :roflmao:
> 
> one time for ''team rio''      :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> *


If I'm a fanboy for liking a product, doesn't that make you a fanboy of Crescendo? How is it that you know if I'm competing or even going to SBN or not? YOU DON'T! Since you're the most badass e-thug here (besides maybe pitbullx), why don't you put up or shut up? I will be at SBN like the last 10 years, why don't we just clamp the power on your amp? Could you also link where I was "put in my place"? I must have missed it in all the ramblings trying to prove himself as somebody that runs this forum, when he doesn't.

Now how about you answer the original question and tell us WHY you feel they are better than Sundown, and underrated, and your proof they are made in the USA? Or, you could just bitch out and talk shit with nothing to back it up.


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Mar 11 2011, 02:49 PM~20069217
> *i have about 20 sets for a project,how many do u need???i might be able to sell you a couple pairs and i can always see navid and grab me some more before the project begins
> call them and ask for navid hes the owner and will get you right.he sold out a while ago and re-stocked and sold out again.....theyre well known in florida but slowly catching on elsewhere...steve meade forums,caco,car audio etc all of them have nothing but great things to say about them and especially for the price.
> 
> *


PM'd


----------



## BALLIN_24Z (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Mar 11 2011, 02:49 PM~20069217
> *i have about 20 sets for a project,how many do u need???i might be able to sell you a couple pairs and i can always see navid and grab me some more before the project begins
> call them and ask for navid hes the owner and will get you right.he sold out a while ago and re-stocked and sold out again.....theyre well known in florida but slowly catching on elsewhere...steve meade forums,caco,car audio etc all of them have nothing but great things to say about them and especially for the price.
> 
> ...


hey oriental im a noob to car audio and i like the way they sound would i need an amp to run 2 sets if i get them


----------



## casper38 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Mar 11 2011, 04:49 PM~20069217
> *i have about 20 sets for a project,how many do u need???i might be able to sell you a couple pairs and i can always see navid and grab me some more before the project begins
> call them and ask for navid hes the owner and will get you right.he sold out a while ago and re-stocked and sold out again.....theyre well known in florida but slowly catching on elsewhere...steve meade forums,caco,car audio etc all of them have nothing but great things to say about them and especially for the price.
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

Still waiting on that reply. Quick to reply with false information and talking shit, avoiding backing up what's said or actual facts.

I wonder if him and pitbullx have a committed relationship or if it's just casual.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo+Mar 11 2011, 04:35 PM~20069142-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yet you couldnt manage to prove me wrong and didnt do anymore than come off as an envy filled woman... you are pathetic... and show me where Ive said or even insinuated that I "run" this forum...




> _Originally posted by ibanender_@Mar 14 2011, 05:35 PM~20089760
> *I wonder if him and pitbullx have a committed relationship or if it's just casual.
> *


did I fuck your mother or something, did you catch your woman fantasizing about me? You keep bringing up my name like a jilted bitch, get the fuck on little lady.


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ibanender_@Mar 12 2011, 11:25 AM~20074484
> *If I'm a fanboy for liking a product, doesn't that make you a fanboy of Crescendo?  How is it that you know if I'm competing or even going to SBN or not?  YOU DON'T!  Since you're the most badass e-thug here (besides maybe pitbullx), why don't you put up or shut up?  I will be at SBN like the last 10 years, why don't we just clamp the power on your amp?  Could you also link where I was "put in my place"?  I must have missed it in all the ramblings trying to prove himself as somebody that runs this forum, when he doesn't.
> 
> Now how about you answer the original question and tell us WHY you feel they are better than Sundown, and underrated, and your proof they are made in the USA?  Or, you could just bitch out and talk shit with nothing to back it up.
> *


lmao at me being a fanboy,i run pro audio in my cars sucka,eminence,selenium,b and c shit like that...and :uh: real shit, i dont give a fuck bout none of this shit.why??? cus its what i do for a living so last thing i wanna do is argue with some duck over whats better over the net,ill be there wearing a ''camp g.o.m.b.'' shirt..i wont be hard to miss either..so make sure to stop me and introduce yourself and then you can clamp my nuts in your mouth...


> _Originally posted by BALLIN_24Z+Mar 12 2011, 10:27 PM~20077728-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


who knows??


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Mar 14 2011, 10:00 PM~20092186
> *I could have sworn they were made in Korea since they shared the same buildhouse as sundown....
> yet you couldnt manage to prove me wrong and didnt do anymore than come off as an envy filled woman... you are pathetic... and show me where Ive said or even insinuated that I "run" this forum...
> did I fuck your mother or something, did you catch your woman fantasizing about me? You keep bringing up my name like a jilted bitch, get the fuck on little lady.
> *


You sure talk like you run it, because everybody is wrong and you're right, always. I proved you wrong all through that thread, you're just too illiterate to read it. Do you have mommy issues? You seem to think calling somebody a woman hurts their feelings, try harder next time.



> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Mar 14 2011, 10:43 PM~20092659
> *lmao at me being a fanboy,i run pro audio in my cars sucka,eminence,selenium,b and c shit like that...and  :uh:  real shit, i dont give a fuck bout none of this shit.why??? cus its what i do for a living so last thing i wanna do is argue with some duck over whats better over the net,ill be there wearing a ''camp g.o.m.b.'' shirt..i wont be hard to miss either..so make sure to stop me and introduce yourself and then you can clamp my nuts in your mouth...
> i dont recommend running them without an amp ,you dont need a whole alot of power but something decent can have them sounding nice.
> 
> ...


Again, ANSWER THE FUCKING QUESTIONS! You're still just talking shit, NOT backing anything up. You run pro audio, congratulations. You selected speakers that have been around for years and meant for a different application than your using them, you get an award! Oh wait, you're just like everybody else here. Why not try a product designed for car audio with a similar design? Oh that's because there is only 1 company doing it, and they'll be out next month. Who will be the first on this forum to have them? Not you.

I'll be glad to introduce myself, and test your Crescendo amps so we can see EXACTLY what power they do. After all, you already said I wasn't going to be there, so how could you possibly be wrong.....


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ibanender_@Mar 15 2011, 07:06 AM~20094980
> *You sure talk like you run it, because everybody is wrong and you're right, always.  I proved you wrong all through that thread, you're just too illiterate to read it.  Do you have mommy issues?  You seem to think calling somebody a woman hurts their feelings, try harder next time.
> Again, ANSWER THE FUCKING QUESTIONS!  You're still just talking shit, NOT backing anything up.  You run pro audio, congratulations.  You selected speakers that have been around for years and meant for a different application than your using them, you get an award!  Oh wait, you're just like everybody else here.  Why not try a product designed for car audio with a similar design?  Oh that's because there is only 1 company doing it, and they'll be out next month.  Who will be the first on this forum to have them?  Not you.
> 
> ...


you are a fucking joke and the epitome of the phrase keyboard warrior....you didnt do anything other than prove you are jealous and hating on Rusty.... you are the one with mommy issues bitch.....


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

Damn Figures I am gonna be in San Diego when SBN is going on. Hmmm I can not wait to hear about what happens.


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Mar 15 2011, 09:28 AM~20095438
> *you are a fucking joke and the epitome of the phrase keyboard warrior....you didnt do anything other than prove you are jealous and hating on Rusty.... you are the one with mommy issues bitch.....
> *


I'm a joke because I just said I would personally be there to test the amps he says do more power? Maybe you don't completely understand, so I'll explain. I will not be at a computer, I will drive 450 miles, put my hands on equipment, test it, and have a result. I'm failing to see what makes me a "keyboard warrior". I'm not seeing where I'm jealous either, and at what point was any female mentioned to lead into having mommy issues?

But since you argue like a 6 year old, you're a big stupid doody face. Get it now?


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ibanender_@Mar 16 2011, 08:41 AM~20104448
> *I'm a joke because I just said I would personally be there to test the amps he says do more power?  Maybe you don't completely understand, so I'll explain.  I will not be at a computer, I will drive 450 miles, put my hands on equipment, test it, and have a result.  I'm failing to see what makes me a "keyboard warrior".  I'm not seeing where I'm jealous either, and at what point was any female mentioned to lead into having mommy issues?
> 
> But since you argue like a 6 year old, you're a big stupid doody face.  Get it now?
> *


Man yall better never say anything about me after that one....... :cheesy:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

:wow: :wow: :drama: :drama:


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ibanender_@Mar 16 2011, 08:41 AM~20104448
> *I'm a joke because I just said I would personally be there to test the amps he says do more power?  Maybe you don't completely understand, so I'll explain.  I will not be at a computer, I will drive 450 miles, put my hands on equipment, test it, and have a result.  I'm failing to see what makes me a "keyboard warrior".  I'm not seeing where I'm jealous either, and at what point was any female mentioned to lead into having mommy issues?
> 
> But since you argue like a 6 year old, you're a big stupid doody face.  Get it now?
> *


you have an obsession with me and cant keep my name out of your mouth.....I havent said shit to or about you outside of that thread and let shit go but like a scorn woman you just cant let go... I really do think you caught the woman in your life fantasizing about me and now you have perma-beef with me. Its gonna be okay lil buddy, let it go


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY+Mar 16 2011, 08:56 AM~20104523-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


share


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Mar 16 2011, 10:21 AM~20105731
> *share
> *


Better than daytime TV watching this thread explode like this! :biggrin:


----------



## mlstrass (Mar 16, 2011)

Crescendo comps are very solid for the $$$ if you can get them....


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

this guy in my city owns his own co. i wnt by to check em out,
he only makes one size.. a 6 1/2 compnent set.. they're basically 
a diamond audio 6 1/2 hex pro.. they're built in us ..
sells em for 180 pair.. with 10 yr warranty.. i was gonna cop a set.
i"ll call him and get the website info.. i do know that he knows his shit
.. he also repairs amps and speakers..


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by playboi13_@Mar 16 2011, 05:11 PM~20106874
> *this guy in my city owns his own co. i wnt by to check em out,
> he only makes one size.. a 6 1/2 compnent set.. they're basically
> a diamond audio 6 1/2 hex pro.. they're built in us  ..
> ...


Pass that info along. 

I was by the Navy base working on my Elco, and this cat was in a stall of the car wash, and damn if he was not using Crescendo mids, and he was rocking 2 component sets in the front doors, and a set in the back wih 4 L7 Kickers. It was just what I was thinking with the comp set. VERY HIGH frequency. I mean I know I sometimes worry about the SQ verse the sound output. But there was not alot of bass coming from those comps. If i see him again, I will snap some pics. Did not think about it till I was off post. Black surburban. Nice door panels though.


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Mar 16 2011, 12:20 PM~20105726
> *you have an obsession with me and cant keep my name out of your mouth.....I havent said shit to or about you outside of that thread and let shit go but like a scorn woman you just cant let go... I really do think you caught the woman in your life fantasizing about me and now you have perma-beef with me. Its gonna be okay lil buddy, let it go
> *


I didn't say anything about you in this thread till your boy orientalmontecarlo did. Maybe you should take it up with him. He presented it like you were gay for each other, hope you don't break his heart.

And for the record, STILL waiting on his reply with actual info backing shit up. Anybody know what his ride looks like and real name so I can post pics/video of him not doing shit, or not showing?


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Mar 16 2011, 10:21 AM~20105731
> *fuck yo couch *****  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by playboi13_@Mar 16 2011, 03:11 PM~20106874
> *this guy in my city owns his own co. i wnt by to check em out,
> he only makes one size.. a 6 1/2 compnent set.. they're basically
> a diamond audio 6 1/2 hex pro.. they're built in us  ..
> ...


here it is..

operates under robotunderground 

has anyone purchased these component sets before.. any feedback


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ibanender_@Mar 17 2011, 10:22 AM~20112649


I hope you die


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ibanender_@Mar 17 2011, 10:22 AM~20112649
> *I didn't say anything about you in this thread till your boy orientalmontecarlo did.  Maybe you should take it up with him.  He presented it like you were gay for each other, hope you don't break his heart.
> 
> And for the record, STILL waiting on his reply with actual info backing shit up.  Anybody know what his ride looks like and real name so I can post pics/video of him not doing shit, or not showing?
> *


your lame as fuk,still waiting on my reply,bitch ive been replied to your duck ass long time ago,you wanna make it personal asking about me,fine.. you just made it official...post a pic of yourself so we can clamp my amp when i see you :cheesy:


----------



## mlstrass (Mar 16, 2011)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Mar 16 2011, 09:34 PM~20108940
> *Pass that info along.
> 
> I was by the Navy base working on my Elco, and this cat was in a stall of the car wash, and damn if he was not using Crescendo mids, and he was rocking 2 component sets in the front doors, and a set in the back wih 4 L7 Kickers.  It was just what I was thinking with the comp set.  VERY HIGH frequency.  I mean I know I sometimes worry about the SQ verse the sound output.  But there was not alot of bass coming from those comps.  If i see him again, I will snap some pics.  Did not think about it till I was off post.  Black surburban.  Nice door panels though.
> *


Could all be in how he has the HPF and EQ set, but you won't get a ton of midbass out of those comps. Most guys want the tweeters set on KILL and the HPF set pretty high so they can push more power to them to play louder without distorting.


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Mar 17 2011, 10:42 PM~20117790
> *your lame as fuk,still waiting on my reply,bitch ive been replied to your duck ass long time ago,you wanna make it personal asking about me,fine.. you just made it official...post a pic of yourself so we can clamp my amp when i see you :cheesy:
> *


Do you seriously not know how to answer a single question? I asked for what your car looks like or anything else to identify YOU. I will come find YOU or YOUR car. I made it official days ago when you STILL won't back up your claims.


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

Hmmm, he didn't reply to that either, funny how that works. Unless he was in one of the two black Explorers that were the only vehicles I saw running Crescendo, he was a no-show. Neither of which had PA drivers he claimed to have. Kinda funny though, 2 vehicles had Crescendo, and at least half of all SPL vehicles there had Sundown.


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

Internets are serious business! Buy Sundown or Ibananas will come kill your whole family, cuz he's internet thuggin and real life thuggin!


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ibanender_@Mar 21 2011, 10:07 PM~20146584
> *Hmmm, he didn't reply to that either, funny how that works.  Unless he was in one of the two black Explorers that were the only vehicles I saw running Crescendo, he was a no-show.  Neither of which had PA drivers he claimed to have.  Kinda funny though, 2 vehicles had Crescendo, and at least half of all SPL vehicles there had Sundown.
> *


well sundown does sponsor have of the known world and gives fat discounts to ppl that compete


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Is there a list of good sounding good priced speackers in here cause i aint reading thru all the whos dick is bigger interent beafing LOL


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ibanender_@Mar 21 2011, 10:07 PM~20146584
> *Hmmm, he didn't reply to that either, funny how that works.  Unless he was in one of the two black Explorers that were the only vehicles I saw running Crescendo, he was a no-show.  Neither of which had PA drivers he claimed to have.  Kinda funny though, 2 vehicles had Crescendo, and at least half of all SPL vehicles there had Sundown.
> *


you still dont get it huh,i was going to kick your ass physically,you know like in ''real life''where shit is real...not 1 time i said i was competing just leading you on to give in so i could have the slightest hint of what you look like so i can embarass you and pull your hoe card.but it didnt work in my favor maybe next time  

and i still dont give 3 fuks about crescendo you fukin nerd ass cheerleader!


----------



## LSHOPPER (Feb 26, 2010)

TRY FOCAL THERE THE BEST ................


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx+Mar 22 2011, 08:19 PM~20154717-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So you're quick to reply again now when the event isn't going on, but not when I call you out and I'm in Florida? I don't think you were gonna do anything but e-thug your your way to badass status on this forum. So all the way back here http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...T&f=4&t=584616# you said you were competing to lure me in when I'm 460 miles away? Seems like your just a shit talking idiot trying to cover your ass. You must not care about Crescendo to recommend it, talk about it like it's the greatest ever, and you butt fuck the owner who is great because he's in Florida.


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 22 2011, 11:42 PM~20157985
> *Is there a list of good sounding good priced speackers in here cause i aint reading thru all the whos dick is bigger interent beafing LOL
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

and I was hoping to find some info on here too...


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY+Mar 23 2011, 01:42 AM~20157985-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just for the record, I helped on the 3rd post of this thread before it got derailed.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Mar 23 2011, 10:08 AM~20159340
> *Just for the record, I helped on the 3rd post of this thread before it got derailed.
> *


get on aim old man


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

http://caraudiomag.com/pictures/crescendo-...d-mb3n-midrange


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Mar 11 2011, 05:02 PM~20068986
> *crescendo audio...components are on sale for 99.99 a pair better hurry because once they take off it will easily double in price
> they also have monster 3kw monoblocks that are way underrated,better than sundown and 100 percent built in the usa
> 
> ...


These things sound great for the money, thanks for posting about em:


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Jeff Rohrer_@Mar 23 2011, 12:33 PM~20160322
> *These things sound great for the money, thanks for posting about em:
> 
> 
> ...


I wonder if he had a subsonic filter turned on that amp, would be interesting to know.

That is also quite a low volume level he is playing them at.

They still appear to be quit impressive for the price though, I wouldn't mind trying some of them myself.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ibanender_@Mar 23 2011, 06:56 AM~20158621
> *If you're SELECTED to be on the team, you get a discount.  Not everybody there was.  One guy from Wisconsin had 8 Zv2 15's and 4 SAZ-4500's which he purchased through a dealer.  Besides, you seem to think everything else is cheaper so why wouldn't they just buy that if it's cheaper even after the discount?
> *


LMFAO its not hard to get "selected" for the team......i know of the retarded discounts given to people to run the shit even those that arent team members just because they will "compete with them and spread the word" 

and ppl run it because of people like you that bash everything and speak on SD like its the second coming of god, so yes people that dont know much will flock to them. Not that its a shitty product but its overrated


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Mar 23 2011, 02:22 PM~20160621
> *I wonder if he had a subsonic filter turned on that amp, would be interesting to know.
> 
> That is also quite a low volume level he is playing them at.
> ...


I thought the same thing, most internet vids blow the mic out on the device used to record due to there max input level. I find it interesting that they are sold out of thos models as well.


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ibanender_@Mar 23 2011, 06:56 AM~20158621
> *If you're SELECTED to be on the team, you get a discount.  Not everybody there was.  One guy from Wisconsin had 8 Zv2 15's and 4 SAZ-4500's which he purchased through a dealer.  Besides, you seem to think everything else is cheaper so why wouldn't they just buy that if it's cheaper even after the discount?
> So you're quick to reply again now when the event isn't going on, but not when I call you out and I'm in Florida?  I don't think you were gonna do anything but e-thug your your way to badass status on this forum.  So all the way back here http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...T&f=4&t=584616# you said you were competing to lure me in when I'm 460 miles away?  Seems like your just a shit talking idiot trying to cover your ass.  You must not care about Crescendo to recommend it, talk about it like it's the greatest ever, and  who is great because he's in Florida.
> *


not once u stated where u were located,then you henced that ''how did i know your not in florida/attending the event? u said it like you were local correct? that is according to your statements :uh: :uh: ...so atleast i tried baiting you and i was gonna let you call it but your softer than sara-lee...i just told you i was going to beat the shit of you on video and this is what you can come up with...man u need to grow up and be a man first  
your kinda suspect for this comment also''you butt fuck the owner''plus the other comment about me and pit makes you a fullblown fagaloid aka drew65


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 23 2011, 01:42 AM~20157985
> *Is there a list of good sounding good priced speackers in here cause i aint reading thru all the whos dick is bigger interent beafing LOL
> *


Tony the biggest thing for you comes to factors, Application (what vehicle), Funding (how much money you got to spend), usage (how much are you playing your stereo)

Some of the newer speakers are worth taking a look at on the basis that the industry is really in a RE-birth. So hopefully some of the newer companies will be aggressive towards the costs of there products.

I really like Dynaudio. There Midwoofers are REALLY nice. There Crossovers networks are ridiculous, and there speakers are tough. They are VERY expensive, but I see it as buy for the durability, not for the pricing.


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Mar 24 2011, 07:38 AM~20167293
> *Tony the biggest thing for you comes to factors, Application (what vehicle), Funding (how much money you got to spend), usage (how much are you playing your stereo)
> 
> Some of the newer speakers are worth taking a look at on the basis that the industry is really in a RE-birth.  So hopefully some of the newer companies will be aggressive towards the costs of there products.
> ...


Foreal, Dyn is the best I have ever heard. If they werent so damn much money I'd own a set for car I own!


----------



## bolas42 (Jul 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Jeff Rohrer_@Mar 24 2011, 08:55 AM~20168506
> *Foreal, Dyn is the best I have ever heard. If they werent so damn much money I'd own a set for car I own!
> *


What do youall think of the Dynavox speakers.they look similar to the Dyn's. heres a link,oh and inexpensive too.

http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.c...tnumber=295-600


----------



## bolas42 (Jul 10, 2006)

Heres a link for all the Dynavox products.

http://www.parts-express.com/wizards/searc...acturer=Dynavox


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bolas42_@Mar 24 2011, 03:42 PM~20169963
> *What do youall think of the Dynavox speakers.they look similar to the Dyn's. heres a link,oh and inexpensive too.
> 
> http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.c...tnumber=295-600
> *


Well they look good, made in china and they have an office in Cali. I havent heard them before but they almost 5 star rating on parts-express. They are 6ohm but they can easily be worked into a car audio system. Im running some parts-express speakers in my doors now that were meant for home audio. 4" and 3" here: 



 The 8" are kicker comps


----------



## bolas42 (Jul 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Jeff Rohrer_@Mar 24 2011, 12:52 PM~20170012
> *Well they look good, made in china and they have an office in Cali. I havent heard them before but they almost 5 star rating on parts-express. They are 6ohm but they can easily be worked into a car audio system. Im running some parts-express speakers in my doors now that were meant for home audio. 4" and 3" here:
> 
> 
> ...


Man thats a nice setup and install. I specially liked how you installed the crossovers in the corner,exposed and backlighted.


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanks man, I may redo the whole setup this summer if I can find time between my 64 2door and 96 civic ex projects


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Mar 23 2011, 01:56 PM~20160867
> *LMFAO its not hard to get "selected" for the team......i know of the retarded discounts given to people to run the shit even those that arent team members just because they will "compete with them and spread the word"
> 
> and ppl run it because of people like you that bash everything and speak on SD like its the second coming of god, so yes people that dont know much will flock to them. Not that its a shitty product but its overrated
> *


If it's not hard, why aren't you a team member? I've personally heard people get refused over the phone. They only select those who will represent them well, with experience, and accomplished. Since you know what these "retarded discounts" are, why don't you post prices? Those people that got these supposed "discounts", didn't get it directly from Sundown. They may have gotten it from a dealer who charge whatever they charge, but it didn't come from Sundown that way.

People run it because it works, and works well. People flock to AQ because of people like you saying "It's better and costs less" without any facts to back it up, or even experience with ANY of the product on either side. Clearly it's overrated if over half the people at the biggest show in the world use it.



> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo+Mar 24 2011, 02:00 AM~20166874-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks can be deceiving. I've been curious to try some because of how similar they look, but I have a feeling I'd be disappointed with the expectations set so high.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ibanender_@Mar 24 2011, 07:43 PM~20171941
> *If it's not hard, why aren't you a team member?  I've personally heard people get refused over the phone.  They only select those who will represent them well, with experience, and accomplished.  Since you know what these "retarded discounts" are, why don't you post prices?  Those people that got these supposed "discounts", didn't get it directly from Sundown.  They may have gotten it from a dealer who charge whatever they charge, but it didn't come from Sundown that way.
> *


I'm not a team member because I don't want to be, you couldn't pay me to run Sundown anything. Like I said before, its inferior to my brands of choice, and I dont like the attitude of a few people assocated with the brand . And whats the point in me mentioning what the ppl that I know paid for their shit? All you will do is deny it or try to backtrack. And if they didnt get them directly from sundown why would jacob care about what they are doing with the product.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ibanender_@Mar 24 2011, 07:43 PM~20171941
> *
> People run it because it works, and works well.  People flock to AQ because of people like you saying "It's better and costs less" without any facts to back it up, or even experience with ANY of the product on either side.  Clearly it's overrated if over half the people at the biggest show in the world use it.
> 
> ...


show me where Ive said AQ was better than Sundown or vice versa, get your facts straight......and you are worse with Sundown than "MOVER" and the Audiomobile subs ever was..... like I said its a decent product and ppl push that shit out the door and damn near give it away at times so yes its going to be used often....


oh god you have an army of bodyguards that will kill at will for you now... I should be afraid


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Mar 23 2011, 08:08 AM~20159340
> *Just for the record, I helped on the 3rd post of this thread before it got derailed.
> *



Touche' :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :thumbsup:

I think I'll give cdt a try


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx+Mar 24 2011, 09:05 PM~20172654-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sure you did somewhere in your rambling BS of talking and not proving anything. You won't prove they are "pushing it out the door" and "damn near giving it away" either. Where's that price sheet again? You should be afraid, of ANYBODY for starting shit with anybody who by association has support from people they don't even know. That's just ignorant.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ibanender_@Mar 25 2011, 12:04 PM~20177727
> *The point is, you talk but can't back anything up.  You say you know pricing, so tell everybody.  I haven't denied or backtracked on anything, you said you know pricing, spit it out.  Who said he cared what they were doing with the product after purchase from a dealer?  You're the one that says everybody is a team member and gets super ridiculous pricing.  When you're a team member, you're under a contract, and that's what matters.
> I'm sure you did somewhere in your rambling BS of talking and not proving anything.  You won't prove they are "pushing it out the door" and "damn near giving it away" either.  Where's that price sheet again?  You should be afraid, of ANYBODY for starting shit with anybody who by association has support from people they don't even know.  That's just ignorant.
> *


I dont know the entire price sheet, but I do know what several people paid for their shit directly from jacob 3 arent team members and 2 are team members.... you are the one who said something about getting their shit from shady dealers.......Ill just say one person paid less for 2 4500d's than a sounddigital 5kd goes for normally.....
another person paid about the same as a RF 2500bd goes for online on avg for each of his 4500's......and I saw the CC statements to verify  

and the fear thing is a joke little boy, you are online entertainment for me..... I know for a fact you couldnt bust a grape nor does your fictional backup scare me..... stick to riding jacobs dick and pretending SD is worth more than 3 wet foodstamps.....


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Mar 25 2011, 10:18 PM~20181956
> *I dont know the entire price sheet, but I do know what several people paid for their shit directly from jacob 3 arent team members and  2 are team members.... you are the one who said something about getting their shit from shady dealers.......Ill just say one person paid less for 2 4500d's than a sounddigital 5kd goes for normally.....
> another person paid about the same as a RF 2500bd goes for online on avg for each of his 4500's......and I saw the CC statements to verify
> 
> ...


So what you're saying is, you don't know anything? You don't know a price on anything because you haven't seen the price sheet, you say you know what people paid but you haven't said any prices. Post the prices from the ones that aren't and are team members, all 5 of them. Better yet, since you seem to think everybody can get that pricing, why not post how you can get a SAZ-4500d for the same price as an RF 2500, in detail.

You know for a fact you're a keyboard commando. You don't know me, anything about me, anybody I know, who I'm associated with, or anything else. You just keep e-thuggin' your way through this forum with insults straight from a middle school playground. Turn the homophobia down a notch, chief.


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ibanender_@Mar 26 2011, 12:06 PM~20185123
> *So what you're saying is, you don't know anything?  You don't know a price on anything because you haven't seen the price sheet, you say you know what people paid but you haven't said any prices.  Post the prices from the ones that aren't and are team members, all 5 of them.  Better yet, since you seem to think everybody can get that pricing, why not post how you can get a SAZ-4500d for the same price as an RF 2500, in detail.
> 
> You know for a fact you're a keyboard commando.  You don't know me, anything about me, anybody I know, who I'm associated with, or anything else.  You just keep e-thuggin' your way through this forum with insults straight from a middle school playground.  Turn the homophobia down a notch, chief.
> *


No, what he's saying is he doesn't ride on someones tool. He builds what he wants with whatever equipment he wants and doesn't care what people say when he opens his trunk and they don't see SD :wow:


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

SD = ebay :cheesy:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Jeff Rohrer_@Mar 26 2011, 11:22 AM~20185196
> *SD = ebay :cheesy:
> *


They have been on EBAY, same price as the Website or the dealers


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Mar 26 2011, 06:32 PM~20187185
> *They have been on EBAY, same price as the Website or the dealers
> *


I know, I'm just having fun :biggrin:


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ibanender+Mar 26 2011, 11:06 AM~20185123-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Jeff Rohrer+Mar 26 2011, 11:10 AM~20185136-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK, Sound Digitals go for $875, we'll run with that.... Use one daily and tell me how often you replace it. Those suffer from the same problems Stetsom does, they aren't stable because try cram as much current as they can through few transistors, and they fail. If you can do it so easily, prove it. You keep talking about pricing this and pricing that but you can't come up with anything real. How would I be messing up other peoples deals if they already have equipment and they are a team member? They got it on their own merit, what impact would I have on that?

I guess if Sundown is shit, then Audioque and DC must be shit too since you think they're the same thing.


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

I guess if Sundown is shit, then Audioque and DC must be shit too since you think they're the same thing.

Now your getting it


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Jeff Rohrer_@Mar 27 2011, 06:08 PM~20194238
> *I guess if Sundown is shit, then Audioque and DC must be shit too since you think they're the same thing.
> 
> Now your getting it
> *


OK, so every company makes shit, nothing is good, everybody in car audio should just die. Got it.


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ibanender_@Mar 29 2011, 08:48 AM~20207970
> *OK, so every company makes shit, nothing is good, everybody in car audio should just die.  Got it.
> *


No, but when you talk up a company that gets made in the same country by the same people building everything like its better thats where I laugh at you, because you bought into the manufacturer lie that there product is better and somehow magically defies physics. I mean you talk on here like you own a sound company and are right up there with the big dogs. Face it, your a nobody in the industry. The internet doesn't give you God like status because you say it does, and Lampshade doesn't make the best per dollar equipment becuase you say it does. The Bottom line is AQ, DC, DD, and many others are waaaaay better for the money. SD is over priced, period. Say what you want, post videos, pics hell get Jacob on here it isn't going to matter. After all your posts everyone on here bought some other product then Lampshades :wow:


----------



## L.Daco1 (Jun 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Jeff Rohrer_@Mar 29 2011, 07:49 AM~20208459
> *No, but when you talk up a company that gets made in the same country by the same people building everything like its better thats where I laugh at you, because you bought into the manufacturer lie that there product is better and somehow magically defies physics. I mean you talk on here like you own a sound company and are right up there with the big dogs. Face it, your a nobody in the industry. The internet doesn't give you God like status because you say it does, and Lampshade doesn't make the best per dollar equipment becuase you say it does. The Bottom line is AQ, DC, DD, and many others are waaaaay better for the money. SD is over priced, period. Say what you want, post videos, pics hell get Jacob on here it isn't going to matter. After all your posts everyone on here bought some other product then Lampshades :wow:
> *



No you're wrong, AQ burns tinsel leads and DC steals designs from other companies!

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by L.Daco1_@Mar 29 2011, 11:53 AM~20208893
> *No you're wrong, AQ burns tinsel leads and DC steals designs from other companies!
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I knew Rusty was up to no good! :cheesy:


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Jeff Rohrer_@Mar 29 2011, 09:49 AM~20208459
> *No, but when you talk up a company that gets made in the same country by the same people building everything like its better thats where I laugh at you, because you bought into the manufacturer lie that there product is better and somehow magically defies physics. I mean you talk on here like you own a sound company and are right up there with the big dogs. Face it, your a nobody in the industry. The internet doesn't give you God like status because you say it does, and Lampshade doesn't make the best per dollar equipment becuase you say it does. The Bottom line is AQ, DC, DD, and many others are waaaaay better for the money. SD is over priced, period. Say what you want, post videos, pics hell get Jacob on here it isn't going to matter. After all your posts everyone on here bought some other product then Lampshades :wow:
> *


Oh, well I guess that means you designed everybodies product then, right? Apex and Sony TV's are made in the same facility, so they're the same quality right? A factory Honda radio and an Alpine F1 are the same quality because they're made in the same facility, so they're the same, right?

I'm guessing you've never repaired electronics before, because you'd know you can have the same case and the same board and have 2 totally different results and costs. There are these things called "components" used, and they are available in different grades. That changes the game. Hell, on the DC 8 that he copied from Sundown (poorly I might add), it looks like the same magnet, but it's not! He used a lower grade magnet, same physical size, not as strong. But, I wouldn't expect you to know that, because you don't test anything, you just troll forums.



> _Originally posted by L.Daco1_@Mar 29 2011, 10:53 AM~20208893
> *No you're wrong, AQ burns tinsel leads and DC steals designs from other companies!
> 
> *


I posted proof of copies, and DC themselves posted a pic of their new neo sub with a Warden in the background! Ever wonder why the Level 2 8 got some spacer tubes instead of the spacer ring that was on it? Maybe it's because Sundown put their logo on it after they copied it so they couldn't use that part :biggrin: Go ahead, ask Rusty why that spacer is there, and when he says "cooling", say "but the basket is vented, so why's it REALLY there?".


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ibanender_@Mar 30 2011, 05:46 PM~20220155
> *Oh, well I guess that means you designed everybodies product then, right?  Apex and Sony TV's are made in the same facility, so they're the same quality right?  A factory Honda radio and an Alpine F1 are the same quality because they're made in the same facility, so they're the same, right?
> 
> I'm guessing you've never repaired electronics before, because you'd know you can have the same case and the same board and have 2 totally different results and costs.  There are these things called "components" used, and they are available in different grades.  That changes the game.  Hell, on the DC 8 that he copied from Sundown (poorly I might add), it looks like the same magnet, but it's not!  He used a lower grade magnet, same physical size, not as strong.  But, I wouldn't expect you to know that, because you don't test anything, you just troll forums.
> ...


No, I just call it like I see it. The "Tolerances" you speak of are in %'s and I know all to well. Thats why I laughed at you in the beginning of your ramblings and now as well. Also know it all, two different companies can make %1 tolerance components and one can still be better. But what do I know, I just troll :drama:


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

Interesting read based on "who makes some good components" :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@Mar 30 2011, 10:54 PM~20222905
> *Interesting read based on "who makes some good components"  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I make good components! :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

At least I know where to get my entertainment from on a slow day at work! :biggrin:


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Jeff Rohrer_@Mar 30 2011, 08:56 PM~20222282
> *No, I just call it like I see it. The "Tolerances" you speak of are in %'s and I know all to well. Thats why I laughed at you in the beginning of your ramblings and now as well. Also know it all, two different companies can make %1 tolerance components and one can still be better. But what do I know, I just troll :drama:
> *


Oh, so that 1% tolerance changes the transistor from an IRF to a Fairchild? I wasn't aware tolerances changed manufacturers. I would like to know what you DO know, because you haven't shown you know anything valid yet.


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ibanender_@Mar 31 2011, 01:55 PM~20227582
> *Oh, so that 1% tolerance changes the transistor from an IRF to a Fairchild?  I wasn't aware tolerances changed manufacturers.  I would like to know what you DO know, because you haven't shown you know anything valid yet.
> *


I merely stated that not every company that makes components are good. So then not every amp is made with good components. So proof that the components used in SD are better and worth the price or it didn't happen! You haven't proved anything other then your willingness to try with your thoughts and fanboyism to persuade everyone here that paying twice as much for the same thing is logical somehow :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Jeff Rohrer_@Mar 31 2011, 01:21 PM~20227735
> *I merely stated that not every company that makes components are good. So then not every amp is made with good components. So proof that the components used in SD are better and worth the price or it didn't happen! You haven't proved anything other then your willingness to try with your thoughts and fanboyism to persuade everyone here that paying twice as much for the same thing is logical somehow  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Again, if you actually knew anything about design or repair, you'd know that IRF's are superior. If you refer to the other thread you're trolling, you'd find the actual test results proving the Sundown does more power on 11v than the AQ does on 14v, when they are both "3500 watt" amps. I think you're also just stretching for an excuse saying it's double the price. Audioque 3500, $749, Sundown 3500 $1125. If you do the math on REAL power to price, they are both 31 cents a watt, imagine that. Does Audioque have a 2 year warranty? No. Does Audioque have a 1-2 day turn around on warranty repairs? No. Does Audioque use high grade components for the highest reliability, sound quality and performance? No.

So if you get off the "but it says 3500 watts and its cheaper" thought process, you'd see the Sundown is a better value.


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ibanender_@Apr 1 2011, 08:57 AM~20234356
> *Again, if you actually knew anything about design or repair, you'd know that IRF's are superior.  If you refer to the other thread you're trolling, you'd find the actual test results proving the Sundown does more power on 11v than the AQ does on 14v, when they are both "3500 watt" amps.  I think you're also just stretching for an excuse saying it's double the price.  Audioque 3500, $749, Sundown 3500 $1125.  If you do the math on REAL power to price, they are both 31 cents a watt, imagine that.  Does Audioque have a 2 year warranty?  No.  Does Audioque have a 1-2 day turn around on warranty repairs?  No.  Does Audioque use high grade components for the highest reliability, sound quality and performance?  No.
> 
> So if you get off the "but it says 3500 watts and its cheaper" thought process, you'd see the Sundown is a better value.
> *


If I was selling SD I'd say the same thing, good thing I'm in IT and sell Cisco products :biggrin:


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Jeff Rohrer_@Apr 1 2011, 11:31 AM~20235562
> *If I was selling SD I'd say the same thing, good thing I'm in IT and sell Cisco products :biggrin:
> *


If you were selling Audioque, you wouldn't be selling much of it if you told people other stuff was better.

Good thing I'm in IT and know Cisco is the most overpriced shit on the market. There are equally capable products for 1/4 the price. Cisco is the JL of networking.


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ibanender_@Apr 2 2011, 09:16 AM~20241581
> *If you were selling Audioque, you wouldn't be selling much of it if you told people other stuff was better.
> 
> Good thing I'm in IT and know Cisco is the most overpriced shit on the market.  There are equally capable products for 1/4 the price.  Cisco is the JL of networking.
> *


Well at least you now understand and it's why you sell SD. It's over priced and even JL is a better buy!


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Jeff Rohrer_@Apr 2 2011, 08:51 AM~20241706
> *Well at least you now understand and it's why you sell SD. It's over priced and even JL is a better buy!
> *


That must make AQ even more overpriced because it has the same power per watt with less quality.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 23 2011, 01:42 AM~20157985
> *Is there a list of good sounding good priced speackers in here cause i aint reading thru all the whos dick is bigger interent beafing LOL
> *


Looks like you got all the help you are gonna get here.

Thread over...


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Thanks for arguing like Lil girls and have the mod close my topic ladies LOL


----------

